# Deluxe studio at WM Deer Harbor, 2 weekend nights REALLY expensive at 6600 credits



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 12, 2020)

I put a Waitlist request in for WM Deer Harbor on Orcas Island, Washington without looking closely at the credits needed.  The request came through and I was shocked to see it was 6600 for two red time weekend nights in a STUDIO with a kitchenette. I only have a small 6000 credit account that I am now paying $741.64 a year MF's. That, with a $74.00 housekeeping charge (I have already used the one yearly I get for free)  would cost me over $815.64 for two nights, over $400.00 per night.

I can get a room for the same two nights at Rosario Resort with a balcony, water view, fridge and micro wave for $199.00 per night, or $439.00 total all in. Deer Harbor does have a personal hot tub which I would not be using. Deer Harbor is also pretty isolated with only a small marina and not a good walking area. The road has no shoulder to walk on. Rosario Resort's grounds are beautiful, with lots of walking paths and gardens, a marina with a small store and many other amenities. Guess where I am staying ?! https://rosarioresort.com

The credits needed for the newer resorts are getting out of reach for smaller account holders like me. When I needed a night in Seattle, it was almost always cheaper to obtain a hotel room through Hotwire or a similar website than to stay at The Camlin, even using Bonus Time.

I find myself mostly using WM for Bonus time, and Monday or Winter Madness when certain resorts are featured with discounted credits needed and no housekeeping. There are still bargains to be found there.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 12, 2020)

I used to live on Orcas Island.  Just outside of Deer Harbor, actually.  The WM ownership there is newer than when I was living there, but the area is no fancier than it used to be.  It's a great rustic getaway, but Deer Harbor is basically at the end of the road on the end of the island.  It's ten miles or more into Eastsound from there.  The credits required to stay there are just too high.  I don't care how fancy it is now, location is everything, in my opinion.

By contrast, Rosario is fantastic resort, close to Eastsound, and an easy drive up Mt. Constitution from there.  I'd choose it over Deer Harbor any day.

Enjoy yourself.  It's a fine place to stay.  The financial savings are a plus. 

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi Dave!

We stayed in Deer Harbor several years ago at The Deer Harbor Inn or Cottages or something like that. Nice enough, but really isolated. If there were walking or hiking around I would be OK with the isolated area, but there is not.

I am excited to stay at Rosario. We have stayed in the marina several times while sailing, and I have always wanted to stay there at the resort. The rooms look very nice and they are following Covid-19 cleaning protocol. We also decided to go mid-week, so that drops the price down another $40.00 per night.

Do you have a favorite hike on Orcas ? What about a beach ?  My husband is bringing his sea kayak. Orcas seems to have many high bank areas with no beach. San Juan Island is actually my favorite Island, lots of low bank beaches with a lot of good hikes and walks, especially around the Cattle Point area. I love Roche Harbor and Friday Harbor on San Juan Island too.

Hope you are staying cool. Yikes, I just looked at your weather ! 115 degrees on Sunday, way, way too hot for this native Washington girl ! Nice that everyone is different and likes different things, makes life much more interesting.


----------



## win555 (Aug 12, 2020)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I put a Waitlist request in for WM Deer Harbor on Orcas Island, Washington without looking closely at the credits needed.  The request came through and I was shocked to see it was 6600 for two red time weekend nights in a STUDIO with a kitchenette. I only have a small 6000 credit account that I am now paying $741.64 a year MF's. That, with a $74.00 housekeeping charge (I have already used the one yearly I get for free)  would cost me over $815.64 for two nights, over $400.00 per night.



It seems like this is the case for majority of unit nights in the Worldmark system. Only a subset of nights in red season in large units are worth the maintenance fees they cost. We are all chasing these small subset of unit nights, so some members will have to use up their points in a Deer Harbor studio. These members will use their points for these units as it's better to spend the credits and get some value rather than let them expire and spend $200 per night at a nicer resort. It's a pretty neat scheme orchestrated by Wyndham.

I have to wonder when this house of cards will come tumbling down.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 12, 2020)

You selected the most expensive unit except the Penthouse and Presidential.  It’s called a studio because there is only a half wall with fireplaces and drawers between the bed and living room.  They are  quite wonderful individual cabins. 

However, if you feel you get a better deal at Rosario- go for it.


----------

